# iBook G4 bwi - stable?



## tingo (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anyone here managed to get the bwi wireless on a iBook G4 to work stable?
My iBook G4 has this interface:

```
bwi0@pci1:0:18:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x4318106b chip=0x431814e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
```
I've got this setup:

```
root@kg-ibook# more /boot/loader.conf
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_amrr_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
if_bwi_load="YES"
```
And this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_bwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
 and it starts up ok at boot, the interface gets an ip address, and I can ping other machines and so on. However, after just a minute or two, the interface stops passing packets.
Am I missing something?
Additional info.
Output from dmesg related to wireless:

```
bwi0: <Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless Lan> mem 0x80084000-0x80085fff irq 52 at device 18.0 on pci1
bwi0: BBP: id 0x4318, rev 0x2, pkg 2
bwi0: MAC: rev 9
bwi0: PHY: type 2, rev 7, ver 3
bwi0: RF: manu 0x17f, type 0x2050, rev 8
bwi0: invalid antenna gain in sprom
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:14:51:db:c8:73
```
(this is a boot using the wired interface)


----------



## tingo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Updated to FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE, bwi0 still doesn't work*

FWIW, I updated the iBook to FreeBSD 9.1-prerelease:

```
root@kg-ibook# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-ibook.kg4.no 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Jul 19 11:26:56 CEST 2012
     root@kg-ibook.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  powerpc
```
but the bwi0 still doesn't work.
Output from dmesg:

```
root@kg-ibook# dmesg | grep bwi
bwi0: <Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless Lan> mem 0x80084000-0x80085fff irq 52 at device 18.0 on pci1
bwi0: BBP: id 0x4318, rev 0x2, pkg 2
bwi0: MAC: rev 9
bwi0: PHY: type 2, rev 7, ver 3
bwi0: RF: manu 0x17f, type 0x2050, rev 8
bwi0: invalid antenna gain in sprom
bwi0: firmware rev 0x0127, patch level 0x000e
bwi0: need multicast update callback
bwi0: need multicast update callback
bwi0: need multicast update callback
bwi0: need multicast update callback
```
I don't know why.


----------

